
The Educated Have failed Rural India - zeko1195
https://medium.com/@mankybansal/we-the-educated-class-have-failed-186de436c7c1
======
Bucephalus355
Wow. Word for word could apply to the US:

“The educated class in India is living in a bubble. In India, we quite often
forget that the majority of our citizens are in rural areas.”

~~~
TheCoelacanth
Except that not even close to a majority of Americans are rural. More like
20%:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rural_areas_in_the_United_St...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rural_areas_in_the_United_States)

------
zubairq
Great article. I am half Indian and this article was spot on

